# Builders at Seville bar uncover '12th Century bathhouse'



## Biskit (Feb 25, 2021)

Workers renovating a bar in Seville, Spain, have uncovered a well-preserved hammam, or a bathhouse, believed to date back to the 12th Century.









						Builders at Seville bar uncover '12th Century bathhouse'
					

The discovery of the preserved skylights and paintings was "completely unexpected", experts say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

